
Ask HN: Coders like to travel, but is there a Couchsurfing for coders? - crypticlizard
I really mean like just for coders y&#x27;know? Like coders sharing accommodations with other coders. Like a global network of people doing this, for example Couchsurfing, or maybe a better example would be Warm Showers, which is for bicyclists.
======
crypticlizard
Does anybody else think it would be cool to travel and connect with other
coders? You'd get exposed to many programming ideas, and it would be a way to
connect with other developers directly and socially, and your hosts could
relate to you, being as they are fellow coders.

